# Recomendation



## darkmatter (Jun 28, 2013)

Hello everyone. I'm looking to buy my first lawn tractor and looking for recomendations. I only have 1/3 acre that is a little hilly. Price range is no more then $3000. I've done some research but not sure what would be the best tractor.

Thanks Rich


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

First off, welcome to the forum! Myself, given the size of your lawn, I'd go with something used, perhaps in the Cub Cadet or Bolens line, but sure wouldn't rule out a John Deere either. You can do fairly well for under $3000 in the used arena, and have money left over for a picnic table and a pitcher of lemonade or a new BBQ grill!:lmao:


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum as well.
Remember, you get what you pay for, so if the deal looks too good to be true, it probably is. Tractor beam has a few good ideas there.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Have to agree with the 2 above recommendations. A used and in good condition premium model would give you the best bang for the buck. A premium used model should be still running long after an entry level machine is all but worn out.

I might take an exception to TB's mention of a Bolens. There was a time when they were a top level brand but the company was sold out to MTD (I believe) and now they are just another entry level brand. The good Bolens are generally refered to as tube frame model but you have to go back nearly 30 yrs to find one of these. Might be older than you'd want to buy and certainly getting harder to find in real good condition. I still have my 70 Bolens and I use it for tilling only.

Same can be said for some Cub Cadets. Also bought out by MTD. Of their newer offerings, you need to find one of the 2xxx or 3xxx models to get into a quality machine. These series are still built in the old CC factory and not just another entry level machine coming off the MTD production line.

Personally I prefer a model with a horiz shaft engine. Typ these will have a shaft drive to the trans and very possibly a shaft drive to the mower deck. I hate all the belt used on a model with a vert shaft engine but that is what you typ find today.


----------



## darkmatter (Jun 28, 2013)

Unless I can find a used tractor at a dealer I won't be able to go that way because the 3k will be put on a credit card and then paid off in the spring from tax check.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Rich,
Have you checked with a dealer to see if they have a used tractor or know of one? Like Mickey was saying, unless you by a tractor at a proper dealer, you will either get an MTD variant, or in the case of John Deere, an inferior tractor made specifically by John Deere to compete in the price range of the cheaper tractors.

Best to research some reviews and try and make the best decision you can on what you think your needs are. My vote would be for a little larger one than I have right now (12.5 hp 30" deck). I'd go for the larger wheels and a bit bigger deck with 2 or three blades. Mine only has one 30" blade, and can bend easier than a couple of short ones. Also if you are inclined to do so, get something that you could perhaps expand on and utilize more in the future by being able to add a snow blower or a dozer blade, or perhaps have or be able to add attachments to the rear for gardening and tilling. These are some of the things you may fancy in the future and may want to consider now before you buy.
Have fun!


----------



## darkmatter (Jun 28, 2013)

I looked at a few dealers in the area but not for used equipment. I know the John Deere x300 is right at 2999. I also took a look at a Husqvarna yt42xls for 2600 this one has a fabricated deck with lifetime warranty.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

darkmatter said:


> I looked at a few dealers in the area but not for used equipment. I know the John Deere x300 is right at 2999. I also took a look at a Husqvarna yt42xls for 2600 this one has a fabricated deck with lifetime warranty.


Opinions will abound, but between the two, I'd go with the Husky.


----------



## darkmatter (Jun 28, 2013)

That's what I was thinking but was not sure. The Husqvarna seems heaver duty and better built but I didn't try either of them out yet.


----------



## darkmatter (Jun 28, 2013)

So after doing a bit more research I ordered the Husqvarna yt42xls today. It should be here in about a week. So i am going to put off mowing the grass this week to see how it does. The only concern that I have is with the locking rear because some people are saying that it rips up their yard while turning.


----------



## darkmatter (Jun 28, 2013)

Well my new lawn tractor will be delivered tomorrow. I feel like a kid on Christmas Eve.


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Great news make sure you post a picture, of the mower that is, not you....


----------

